# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Samsung] Προβλημα με ρουλεμαν πλυντηριου

## andreasp

Καλημέρα!

Εχω την εξης ερώτηση.

Εχετε πετύχει ποτέ πλυντήριο που τα ρουλεμάν που φοράει να είναι custom έτσι ώστε για μερικά δέκατα να μην ταιριάζουν τα ρουλεμάν και οι τσιμούχες του εμπορίου, οπότε να "πλεέι" ο άξονας μέσα και τελικά να περνάει νερά στα ρουλεμάν με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται?

Εχω ενα samsung πλυντηριο το οποιο εχει ως εξης :
Στα 4 χρονια απο καινουργιο, διέλυσε τα ρουλεμάν του κάδου. Το μπροστινό έγινε κομμάτια.
Τα άλλαξα με Timpex αλλα απο τότε μου έκανε εντύπωση το πόσο έυκολα πέρασε ο άξονας μέσα στα ρουλεμάν.
Στον χρόνο επάνω, αρχισε πάλι τα τσαλιμάκια. Ετσι ώστε στο στήψιμο εχασκαν λιγάκι με αποτέλεσμα το πλυντήριο να μην στίβει. (προφανώς έχει κάποιο αισθητήρα που καταλαβαίνει τους κραδασμούς)
Τα ξαναάλλαξα με SKF. Και πάλι πέρασε πολύ εύκολα ο άξονας στα ρουλεμάν.
Πια είχα και 3-4/10 λεπτότερο άξονα απο το ρουλεμάν. Του τράβηξα μερικες πόντες να σφίξει, του έβαλα και μία κρέμα που μου έδωσε ο χατζόπουλος που μέχρι 8/10 όπως μου είπε τα τρώει και φτιάχνει ένα στρώμα.
Ηδη όμως το ακούω λίγο παράξενο. Κάτι τριξίματα κλπ. Δεν τα βλέπω να αντέχουν πολύ ακόμα.

*Οπότε καταλήγω στην πρώτη ερώτηση. Εχετε πετύχει ποτέ πλυντήριο που επιτουτου φοράει custom διατομές ρουλεμάν, για να μην μπορείς να το επισκευάσεις?
Την πρώτη φορά, η Samsung είχε απαντήσει τηλεφωνικά ότι δεν αλλάζουνται ρουλεμάν. Πετάς τον κάδο και ήθελαν κάπου στα 250€ για αντικατάσταση, οπότε για αυτό και έμεινε στην άκρη το πλυντήριο.*

----------


## vasilimertzani

Εξαιρετικά δύσκολο έως αδυνατο.προυποθετει η κατασκευάστρια εταιρία να τα κατασκευάζει η ίδια .

----------


## andreasp

> Εξαιρετικά δύσκολο έως αδυνατο.προυποθετει η κατασκευάστρια εταιρία να τα κατασκευάζει η ίδια .


Λές απλά να έχουν φαγωθεί απο την 1η φορά οι έδρες των ρουλεμάν στον άξονα του κάδου?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εχετε πετύχει ποτέ πλυντήριο που τα ρουλεμάν που φοράει να είναι custom έτσι ώστε για μερικά δέκατα να μην ταιριάζουν τα ρουλεμάν *και οι τσιμούχες του εμπορίου*, οπότε να "πλεέι" ο άξονας μέσα και τελικά να περνάει νερά στα ρουλεμάν με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται?


Άντε για τα ρουλεμάν/& άξονα ας πούμε ότι είναι έτσι όπως τα λες . αλλά η τσιμούχα δεν παίζει σε "δέκατα " χιλιοστών γιατί έχει αρκετή ελαστικότητα που δεν την επηρεάζει η απόκλιση δεκάτων χιλιοστού , όμως δεν έχει σχέση με την  ακρίβεια μεταξύ ρουλεμάν άξονα διότι η τσιμούχα πατάει *σε δακτυλίδι* που είναι άσχετη με την ακρίβεια μεταξύ ρουλεμάν και άξονα , αυτό αντιμετωπίζεται σχετικά εύκολα για την σωστή επιλογή τσιμούχας και σιγουριάς στεγανότητας.
Πράγματι είμαι της γνώμης ότι άλλοι κατασκευαστές περνάνε (άξονα + ρουλεμάν ) σωστά και σφικτά / άλλοι να τους πάρει και να τους σηκώσει . Η Samsung και άποψη μου είναι ότι στα μηχανολογικά των κατασκευών της είναι ίδιο επίπεδο με την τεχνολογία ορισμένων φυλών του Αμαζονίου.




> Τα ξαναάλλαξα με SKF. Και πάλι πέρασε πολύ εύκολα ο άξονας στα ρουλεμάν.
> Πια είχα και 3-4/10 λεπτότερο άξονα απο το ρουλεμάν. *Του τράβηξα μερικες πόντες να σφίξει,*του έβαλα και μία κρέμα που μου έδωσε ο χατζόπουλος που μέχρι 8/10 όπως μου είπε τα τρώει και φτιάχνει ένα στρώμα.
> Ηδη όμως το ακούω λίγο παράξενο. Κάτι τριξίματα κλπ. Δεν τα βλέπω να αντέχουν πολύ ακόμα.


Οι πόντες πάνω στον άξονα δεν δίνουν σίγουρο αποτέλεσμα / δίνουν φαινομενικό αποτέλεσμα αλλά όχι αντοχής και διάρκειας .
Η κρέμα φαντάζομαι θα είναι το σφραγιστικό διακένων ρουλεμάν ή βιδών (ανούσιο για την περίπτωση μεταξύ άξονα και ρουλεμάν) 
Δεν θα έπρεπε να ρίχνουμε φταιξίματα στα "custom" ρουλεμάν και δεν είναι δικαιολογία αυτή γιατί παρομοίως θα λέγαμε και "custom" το διαμέτρημα του άξονα που δεν έχει σχέση με τον κατασκευαστή των "custom" ρουλεμάν. Απλά όπως και να το κάνουμε τα ρουλεμάν πρέπει με δυσκολία να μπουν και επίσης με την ίδια δυσκολία να βγουν .




> *Πετάς τον κάδο και ήθελαν κάπου στα 250€ για αντικατάσταση, οπότε για αυτό και έμεινε στην άκρη το πλυντήριο.*


Στην άκρη πρέπει να πάει η μάρκα από πάσης φύσεως ανυποψίαστους υποψήφιους αγοραστές . Η μάρκα αυτή ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το αντικείμενο.

----------


## mariosmfj

> Άντε για τα ρουλεμάν/& άξονα ας πούμε ότι είναι έτσι όπως τα λες . αλλά η τσιμούχα δεν παίζει σε "δέκατα " χιλιοστών γιατί έχει αρκετή ελαστικότητα που δεν την επηρεάζει η απόκλιση δεκάτων χιλιοστού , όμως δεν έχει σχέση με την  ακρίβεια μεταξύ ρουλεμάν άξονα διότι η τσιμούχα πατάει *σε δακτυλίδι* που είναι άσχετη με την ακρίβεια μεταξύ ρουλεμάν και άξονα , αυτό αντιμετωπίζεται σχετικά εύκολα για την σωστή επιλογή τσιμούχας και σιγουριάς στεγανότητας.
> Πράγματι είμαι της γνώμης ότι άλλοι κατασκευαστές περνάνε (άξονα + ρουλεμάν ) σωστά και σφικτά / άλλοι να τους πάρει και να τους σηκώσει . Η Samsung και άποψη μου είναι ότι στα μηχανολογικά των κατασκευών της είναι ίδιο επίπεδο με την τεχνολογία ορισμένων φυλών του Αμαζονίου.
> 
> 
> Οι πόντες πάνω στον άξονα δεν δίνουν σίγουρο αποτέλεσμα / δίνουν φαινομενικό αποτέλεσμα αλλά όχι αντοχής και διάρκειας .
> Η κρέμα φαντάζομαι θα είναι το σφραγιστικό διακένων ρουλεμάν ή βιδών (ανούσιο για την περίπτωση μεταξύ άξονα και ρουλεμάν) 
> Δεν θα έπρεπε να ρίχνουμε φταιξίματα στα "custom" ρουλεμάν και δεν είναι δικαιολογία αυτή γιατί παρομοίως θα λέγαμε και "custom" το διαμέτρημα του άξονα που δεν έχει σχέση με τον κατασκευαστή των "custom" ρουλεμάν. Απλά όπως και να το κάνουμε τα ρουλεμάν πρέπει με δυσκολία να μπουν και επίσης με την ίδια δυσκολία να βγουν .
> 
> 
> Στην άκρη πρέπει να πάει η μάρκα από πάσης φύσεως ανυποψίαστους υποψήφιους αγοραστές . Η μάρκα αυτή ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το αντικείμενο.


Σωστα τα λες.
Ασε που ειδικα στα χερια μου εχουν πεσει πανω απο 20 ECO BUBBLE πενταετιας με προβλημα στις πλακετες.
Για κινητο καλο το SAMSUNG αλλα μεχρι εκει.

----------


## Gregpro

> Σωστα τα λες.
> Ασε που ειδικα στα χερια μου εχουν πεσει πανω απο 20 ECO BUBBLE πενταετιας με προβλημα στις πλακετες.
> Για κινητο καλο το SAMSUNG αλλα μεχρι εκει.


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ. Τα πλυντήρια και οι τηλεοράσεις samsung είναι για τον π@@@@ο καβάλα. Η ποιότητα πιάνει πάτο.

----------


## andreasp

Εν ολιγης, που καταληγουμε; Οτι απλα ειναι κακη κατασκευη το πλυντηριο, ηταν που ηταν, φαγωθηκε και ο αξονας, και τελος;

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εν ολιγης, που καταληγουμε; Οτι απλα ειναι κακη κατασκευη το πλυντηριο, ηταν που ηταν, φαγωθηκε και ο αξονας, και τελος;


http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...=1#prettyPhoto
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...=112&m=371&l=1
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?I...m=371&so=2&l=1

----------


## apavlidis

> ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ. Τα πλυντήρια και οι τηλεοράσεις samsung είναι για τον π@@@@ο καβάλα. Η ποιότητα πιάνει πάτο.


Τελικά αυτό είναι το συμπέρασμα. Από μια μάρκα που ήταν σε πιο χαμηλη από όλες τις άλλες, σήμερα είναι από τις πιο ακριβές μάρκες και σε τηλεοράσεις και η ποιότητα έχει πάει πιο χαμηλά και από τον πάτο. Στο μαγαζί την βάλαμε λίγο μετά το 1995 και ήταν από τις πιο φθηνές μάρκες που φέρναμε τότε. Κατηγορία Beko, Goldstar, Conti, Vestel και Schneider. 

Στάλθηκε από το 5047U μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

